# Multi-station Dc Controller



## poppaclutch (Feb 4, 2016)

I would like to run several machines of the same dc controller. Have the on / off / reverse switches figured out, but how to I get speed control at each station?


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 4, 2016)

poppaclutch said:


> I would like to run several machines of the same dc controller. Have the on / off / reverse switches figured out, but how to I get speed control at each station?


We need more details.


----------



## poppaclutch (Feb 4, 2016)

Got a controller mounted on my 2x72 belt grinder. Would like to use the same controller to run a 1x42 grinder that I will build tomorrow then use the same controller to run a 9" Southbend lathe, which is on the other side of that shop. Can't run across the shop to adjust speed of lathe... would like to be able to adjust the speed at each location. How do I do that? I know how to get power to each motor but not how to have speed adjustment at each motor.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 4, 2016)

poppaclutch said:


> Got a controller mounted on my 2x72 belt grinder. Would like to use the same controller to run a 1x42 grinder that I will build tomorrow then use the same controller to run a 9" Southbend lathe, which is on the other side of that shop. Can't run across the shop to adjust speed of lathe... would like to be able to adjust the speed at each location. How do I do that? I know how to get power to each motor but not how to have speed adjustment at each motor.


Put a pot at each station and use a double pole double throw switch or relay to control which pot is connected to the controller.  You can leave one wire of  the deselected pot connected.  Sounds like an awkward arrangement, though.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 5, 2016)

If you want to use the same DC controller for multiple DC motors, I'd make a control box with the drive, pot, FWD/REV switch and anything else needed in it and 2 plugs for the DC out. Then wire each DC motor with the matching plugs. Plug motor into control box, use, unplug, move to another motor. At least for 2 wire DC motors, all the gubbins is in the controller, the motors just see different DC voltages coming from the black box.


----------



## Wireaddict (Mar 3, 2016)

Personally I'd use a relay for each for each pot with the coils wired to the motor starters/switches & interlock them so that only one machine & pot at at time can be connected to the controller [apparently a VFD?] & all machines must be turned off before any motor & pot can operate.


----------

